# Aransas Pass 2-20-17



## captMike (Jan 30, 2006)

The day started out with a light rain about 8 am, so we waited 30 minutes to see if it going to heavier or not. The water is back up with the south wind, the first stops were where I had been catching reds for the last month, no reds but lots of small trout. So we headed to look for some trout and found more small ones, about 1130 with only 2 fish in the box, I am getting nervous. We have gone thru 2 quarts of shrimp and have caught lots of fish but not keepers. We head back to the bait stand for more bait, totally changed where we fished and luck was with us! They did a great job of catching some really nice fish. Thanks guys for a great day and look forward to doing it again soon.
Spring break is a couple weeks away, I have a couple of day open so give me a call and let's get the kid's hooked on fishing.


----------

